# Any Good Kennels in NW Kent ?



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello....can anyone recommend some good kennels for our little beagle.
We're near to Swanley or Dartford in kent ? (Jnc 3 of the M25) looking for something not too far away from home.....

Thanks !


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Babycham is that way pm her x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I know of an outstanding kennels down that way - one of my puppy owners takes her three (two I bred) there (it's about 200 mile round trip from where she lives ) 

I am not sure exactly where she is in that area - but will try and find out for you

ETA - they are in Rye, East Sussex - is that too far out of the way for you?


----------



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi

Rye is a little too far for us i'm afraid, we're just off the M25 near the Dartford crossing and our little darling doesn't do the car that well at the moment so looking for something around the Dartford / Swanley / Bromley area. 

Thanks


----------



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Dexter, tried to PM Babycham but when i went to send it said they couldn't be found ???


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i used an excellent one at Doddington , just past Maidstone is that too far, its out the way!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just noticed this thread.
I must admit when looking at kennels there were none I thought were outstanding down this way.
I will have to look at the one you have mentioned Dexter :001_smile:


So I ended up looking at home boarding instead which isnt much more expensive , there is a fair few up your way but having not used them I cannot personally vouch for them Im sorry.
I think you need to be looking for CRB checks and insurance, possibly licences when looking at home boarders. Sorry I cant be of more help


----------

